# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  “Dế” Sony Ericsson có thể trở lại chiếm thị trường điện thoại VN?

## nguyenle

Thông tin bắt đầu xuất hiện trên kênh truyền thông thời gian gần đây khi xperia chính thức ra mắt trên thị trường phone . thị trường phone đang lao đao trước những thay đổi quá lớn của Apple về thị phần và sản phẩm đối với người dùng di động
Sony Ericsson sẽ gây bất ngờ lớn với trở lại đầy ngoạn mục 

Hãng Sony cho ra đời dòng sản phẩm cao cấp có khả năng như là một máy chơi game chuyên nghiệp. Có vẻ như thiết kế của Xperia Ace chịu ảnh hưởng khá nhiều của Xperia Arc nhưng cụm camera phía sau đã được thiết kế lại trông rất đẹp và đẳng cấp. Tất nhiên cấu hình của Xperia Ace cũng khủng khiếp vô cùng, có lẽ nếu như chiếc điện thoại này ra đời thì nhiều máy ảnh kts sẽ không còn đất sống.


sự ra đời của Sony Ericsson XPERIA™ X2 cho phép người sử dụng làm việc, giải trí và kết nối một cách hiệu quả ngay cả khi họ đang di chuyển hay ở bất cứ nơi đâu. Với XPERIA™ X2 khách hàng Việt Nam nay có cơ hội trải nghiệm một thiết bị công nghệ thật sự khác biệt, luôn kết nối trong công việc đồng thời tận hưởng trọn vẹn cuộc sống với những tính năng giải trí không giới hạn.”
Sony Ericsson XPERIA mới ra mắt nhưng gây tranh cãi lớn trên mạng.

----------

